# How to use Android root tethering with Nintendo 3DS?



## nostalgicgamerz (Aug 26, 2012)

Not sure if this is the right section...but...I also posted this in the Thunderbolt section. Because I have one lol..anyway...so here it goes.....I've had my phone modded with a leaked ICS AOSP on my HTC Thunderbolt. But since the netflix is broken, I want to watch my netflix on my 3DS. my Verizon phone has unlimited 4G so I would rather use that connection instead of sloth's Sprint's 3g connection. my problem is that....barnacle wifi tether doesn't even work.....while doing the connection test...the blue INTERNET logo doesn't even come up and then says COULD NOT CONNECT.

now with the newest "wifi tether' from the Play Store..the connection test takes FOREVER to fail. but the during the "test" the grey internet "enabled" window in the corner turns into the blue INTERNET logo for the duration of the test...then it fails. and COULD NOT CONNECT with an error code 003-1101.

Any advice or settings I need to apply?...I feel like I will have more luck if I try to get it working with Wifi Tether...since barnacle doesn't even respond to it.

any channel or LAN settings I need to change?

Thanks


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Why not just use the ROM's built in tethering?


----------

